# SHITTTTTTTT



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

I woke up this morning and my striated angler is belly up. i have no idea why... he was doing really good, then yestreday his color looked funny and he was breathing hard, and the next morning hes dead, i just did a 15 gallon water change 5 days ago, and my water parameters are the same as always. WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

That really bites.... Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

sorry to hear that, sounds like that could of been a ph problem.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that. Maybe had something to do with the lion? I dont know but it could be a toxic 'accident'. I've seen puffers accidentally get killed by lions this way.

Either way, it's a bummer.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

sorry man


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

NO! NOT THE FROGFISH









--Dan


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

yea i dunno, could have been something to do with the lion, the angler looked kinda bloated.... and the Ph is still normal 8.0 like always


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually a frogfish can eat a lion without problems from toxin.


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

aight... i'm going tommorow to buy a new angler. to replace my other







. I cant find anything wrong with my water qualtity and i did a 10g water change today, so tommorow i'll have a new sargassum fish (Histrio Histrio)..... there will be plenty of pictures


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

damn chad, i cant believe YOU KILLED your fish... man and i thought u were cool....... boy was i wrong

haha j/k lemme go with when u pick it up tomarrow


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

Got some pictures of my new angler!!!!





















i love anglers
View attachment 62739

View attachment 62742


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

Its a beaut!

--Dan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That guy is sweet. Congrads


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

sweet fish man


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yes man that is a nice fish. congrats.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that is a badass new angler. i really like the coloration when it looks like coraline algae.


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanx, got him to eat frozen silversides off a feeder stick yesterday


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

DAMN! I wish they were peaceful









--Dan


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

How the heck can you tell which way is belly up and which was is right side up???


----------

